# where to get brine shrimp?



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Im looking to start hatching my own brine shrimp, which is something i have never done before. i have seen lots of tutorials and such and i know how beneficial it is for your fish. so i would like to try it out. Im not looking for a lot, just enough that i can try to hatch them once and incase it doesn't work out for me i wont have tons of leftover eggs to pawn off. And if i don't fail entirely then i will probably buy more later.

can anyone tell me where i can get some brine shrimp eggs. i would prefer to go to a store, rather than online. And i live in north vancouver so somewhere not too far away, plz.
Thank you.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Almost all local stores have a small vial of brine shrimp eggs. Sometimes you have to ask, as I found they kept moving them around. P/m me for my hatch bottle suggestion: do you have a very small air pump? glass apple cider bottle? airline, stopper with two holes? then you're in business!


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try Noah's Pet Ark in Park Royal - give them a call first.

Otherwise, they've definitely got them at Aquariums West.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks i will try aquariums west, im downtown a lot. 
I have a small air pump, airline, i don't have the stopper, but i have made one before. can it be any glass bottle, or does it specifically need to be apple cidar bottle?...lol, is that a stupid question?


----------

